# Wainwrights V CSJ



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I am interested in opinions on the wainwrights salmon and potato adult food, as i have read a bit about CSJ and although it seems cheaper it seems to be a good food and one of my springers doesnt find it easy to keep weight on, i wondered if anyone had experience or tales to tell etc of either.

I am currently feeding Wainwrights and thinking of changing to CSJ.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

hi,
I've just ordered some CSJ champ for my ESS. It's been reccomended to me by a couple of gundog trainers that swear by it. 
I will mix it with nature diet and nature menu so it won't be a complete dry food diet. And then I'll monitor him, It should be here next week, so I'll keep you posted.
His usual diet is nature menu/diet mixed with burns. As you know burns is £47 for 15KG and CSJ is £17 inc postage, and because it's working dog food its doesn't carry VAT. 
If he doesn't get on with it I'll revert back to Burns. 
HTH


----------



## perki888 (May 17, 2009)

I don't know about wainwrights But use CSJ with my dogs. Willow the standard poodle used to have awful poo's runny and smelly and could not put weight on. Tried James well beloved and made no difference infect worse. Then spoke to a friend who actually sells and uses CSJ with her own dogs.

So tried willow on it and have not looked back that was a year ago. Her coat is glossier, she has normal poo's and she has at long last out on weight... No more trips to vet for weigh in's he is happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I have used both on my dogs. 

I have to say as much as I love CSJ as a company the dogs didnt much like the food and liked wainwrights more than it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

CSJ gets lots of good feedback and their customer service is always praised.
I've never used it, prefer something with as little cereal as possible.

If you are considering WW salmon and potato it may be worth looking at their Advance Sensitive. It's salmon and potato and I think has the edge ingredients wise on WW. Less cereal and more fish. It's the only Advance I would recommend tho, the rest arent as good as WW.

Must admit I've converted from kibble onto wet and dont regret it.


----------



## perki888 (May 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I have used both on my dogs.
> 
> I have to say as much as I love CSJ as a company the dogs didnt much like the food and liked wainwrights more than it.


Have to agree about dogs not liking CSJ as much as other foods but after a few days they did eat it!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> CSJ gets lots of good feedback and their customer service is always praised.
> I've never used it, prefer something with as little cereal as possible.
> 
> If you are considering WW salmon and potato it may be worth looking at their Advance Sensitive. It's salmon and potato and I think has the edge ingredients wise on WW. Less cereal and more fish. It's the only Advance I would recommend tho, the rest arent as good as WW.
> ...


They are already being fed WW salmon and potato and just converting to the adult variety which so far they like and seem to be pooing okay on, but just wondered whether the CSJ which works our for their hikeon and xtra combination a bit cheaper and we have a stockist fairly near so could save delivery.

the only thing with the wainwrights is we are feeding very top end quantity to our 9month old and he is still on the skinny side which the vets think may be the case always, so may be best to wait another few months until we see more of his adult build before changing again (we changed from JWB meat varieties as his poo was awful on them about four months or so ago).


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Before changing to Raw, I fed mine on CSJ and I was quite happywith it. Molly was a bit thin but she wasn't still very much!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you ordered a sample or a full bag?


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been feeding mine on Skinners field and trial Duck and rice but have to feed double the amount to keep the weight on my dogs. so someone at Flyball recommended the Herbie ring and that ll do or the fit and fast. Before i moved onto the Skinners i used to feed the cp21 from CSJ


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

I feed csj and both my dogs are doing well on it both have good weights and nice coats etc.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Post the ingredients of both the Wainwrights and the CSJ you're thinking of switching too. So we can see which is better.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wainwrights

Salmon Protein (min. 23%), Potato (min. 21%), Sorghum, Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Atlantic Fish Meal, Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 5%), Sunflower Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa, Natural Seawood (min. 0.5%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract.

Typical Analysis: 

Moisture 8%, Protein 21%, Oils and Fats 10%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 7.2%, Vitamin A 12000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1200iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol), 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. Vitamin E and C as EC permitted antioxidant. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed With batch number on back of pack

CSJ CP Salmon and Potato
Ingredients
Fresh Salmon (min 26%), Whole White Rice, Corn, Fish Meal, Barley, Chicken Oil, Oats, Brewers Yeast, Sugar Beet, Whole linseed, Salmon Oil, Herbs (marshmallow, peppermint, fenugreek, parsley, rosemary), Minerals, Vitamins, Chicory Extract, Yucca Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine Sulphate & MSM.

Typical Analysi
Crude Protein : 21% , Oil : 12% , Fibre : 3% , Ash : 6%,Omega 6:3 : ratio4.1:1 , Vitamin A : 20,000iu/kg , Vitamin D3 : 1,400iu/kg 
Vitamin E : 120iu/kg ,Calcium : 1.2% , Phosphorus : 0.75% , Zinc : 195mg/kg , Copper (as Cupric Sulphate) : 15mg/kg , Metabolic Energy : 15.1MJ/kg


CSJ Hike on
was the one rec by CSJ on enquiry mixed with CP xtra
Hike On! is highly palatable, digestible ration that has been specially formulated for racing sled dogs. This rice and wheat gluten free ration provides all the necessary nutritional requirements our racing champions need. Salmon is the main ingredient and there is a high oil content too. P> 

Typical Analysis

Protein : 31% 
Oil : 20%
Fibre : 2.5%
Ash : 5.0%
Vitamin A : 16,000iu/kg 
Vitamin D : 1,600iu/kg
Vitamin E : 230iu/kg
Copper (as Cupric Sulphate) : 18mg/kg 
Ingredients

Salmon, Prairie Meal, Chicken Fat, Oats, Beef Meal, Salmon Oil, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Yeast Extract, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.
Xtra is really versatile: It can be fed as a supplementary feed, replace up to 50% of your dog's normal diet or used as a wheat gluten free mixer.

this is CP xtra, which you can replace up to 50% of other food with.
Typical Analysis

Crude Protein : 16% 
Oil : 12% 
Fibre : 3.5% 
Ash : 5% 
Omega 6:3 : ratio9.4:1 
Vitamin A : 5,000iu/kg 
Vitamin D3 : 600iu/kg 
Vitamin E : 35iu/kg 
Calcium : 0.70% 
Phosphorus : 0.45% 
Zinc : 75mg/kg 
Copper (as Cupric Sulphate) : 12mg/kg 
Metabolic Energy : 15.52MJ/kg 
Ingredients

Corn, Salmon, Rice, Oats, Potato, Chicken Fat, Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Herbs (marshmallow, peppermint, fenugreek, parsley, rosemary), Minerals, Vitamins, Chicory Extract, Yucca Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine Sulphate & MSM.




I like the fact that the xtra and hike on have Chondroitin and Glucosamine in as this is something i was looking at buying as a precautionary measure for joints etc as i have fairly high energy physical dogs.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The Hike On would be the only one I would consider, too much cereal in the rest and the Xtra has corn listed first so prob is the main ingredient.

I would still rate [email protected] Advance sensitive over all of them


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> Wainwrights
> 
> Salmon Protein (min. 23%), Potato (min. 21%), Sorghum, Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Atlantic Fish Meal, Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 5%), Sunflower Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa, Natural Seawood (min. 0.5%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract.
> 
> ...


I take Chondroiton and Glucosamine every morning, for my old old joints. due to many years of hiking, football and all the sprots I used to play. My GP reckons that it is only 20% of "PEOPLE" that benfit from it and they should see signs of improvement after 6 weeks. If not,,,,,,,,,,,,,,give it up. I know it's got nowt to do with your note, but just thought I'd let you know what my Doc said as a generalism.


----------



## bluebadger66 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is always a difficult decision with food and cheaper foods can often be a false economy. Cheap food often means more going in and more coming out, so you really need to look at the volume of food that you are using.

Both of my dogs are fed on CSJ. I have a 2yr old female Collie X bitch that weighs a constant 21.5 - 22 kg. We feed her on CSJ "Natural Fit 'n' Fast", and she gets the equivalent of a Muller Yoghurt pot twice a day. Her weight is constant, her poos are firm, and she makes no nasty smells. A 15kg bag at about £20 lasts for 6 weeks.

Our 8 month old boy puppy currently weighs about 19.5 kg and we have just bought our last sack of CSJ CP24 before changing him to "Natural Fit 'n' Fast". His food is higher in protein and he is having 50% more (in volume) each day - he is a growing lad! We may be feeding him a bit to much as his stools are quite loose.

One thing that I would definitely say (if I am allowed to) is that the guidelines for feeding quantities on the packaging is a legal requirement and a cover all.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think i am going to stick with the wainwrights for now, and keep monitoring weight, we have had a few changes with food, neutering and adolescense, so think while this may not be the best for them, it is by no means the worst and it will take a gamble to see if there is better for them and with them still growing for a while yet I think we arent doing the worst and if there is a little better it wont hurt to wait a while and see how Rolo especially fills out as he matures, without over complicating the food issue too, as they arent upset on what they have.

The CSJ looks okay and would be cheaper so may be an option when our money gets tighter at the end of the year.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> Think i am going to stick with the wainwrights for now, and keep monitoring weight, we have had a few changes with food, neutering and adolescense, so think while this may not be the best for them, it is by no means the worst and it will take a gamble to see if there is better for them and with them still growing for a while yet I think we arent doing the worst and if there is a little better it wont hurt to wait a while and see how Rolo especially fills out as he matures, without over complicating the food issue too, as they arent upset on what they have.
> 
> The CSJ looks okay and would be cheaper so may be an option when our money gets tighter at the end of the year.


I think that's a good idea. If it isnt broke etc. You could change to what you feel is better but your dog may not get on with it. Lots of dogs do really well on WW and the cereal content is minimal in the salmon. 
Keep an eye on their website or pop instore regularly if you are able. They v often have special offers on it and that alone can keep the price down.

It really is best not to change unless you have too especially if they are happy and doing well.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've used both and much prefer CSJ(not just because it's cheap). Tummels coat is so much softer, shinier and thicker and his skins a lot healthier since being on CSJ. He's always happy to eat it and his poo is always really good, although because of the amount of cereals in it there is a fair bit to clean up. Tummels over 45Kg now and he'll only eat 200-300g a day and he's very happy and healthy.

Wainwrights is a better food if you don't like cereals in food(personally i'm not too bothered, Tummels healthy and he enjoys it) but at £34 a bag and i was going through 30Kg a month it wasn't working out well for my finances and Tummel did like it but his skin was very dry and flaky, his coat was coarse and dull and his poo was ok but never the same quality it is now.

Now i use CSJ hi-lost mixed with WW wet every day(200g kibble to half a tray) and he's very happy and enjoys eating. I also use CSJ treats poppets and dem bones(for getting rid of doggy breath...they work very well) and love them too.

Tummels been on CSJ for 6 months now.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

The Wainwright's dry is very good (their wet is better though!) but for a dry food from Pets at Home, I'd go for the Fishmongers range.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ian1969uk said:


> The Wainwright's dry is very good (their wet is better though!) but for a dry food from Pets at Home, I'd go for the Fishmongers range.


I keep forgetting they do fishmongers - think that's v comparable to fish4dogs. Altho not every branch stocks it


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

im abit late in the thread. 

We changed our two onto CSJ earlier this year, all was well and then suddenly jess became intolerent to it, she went from having firm poos to not been able to hold anything in! 

Kai however has done fantastically on it, hes always been on the 'lean' side but since been on CSJ has put on 2KG and has really come out his shell  

As someone else has said skinners is also quite a good reasonably priced feed...which i would reccomend. iv only ever fed WW wet...so cant really comment on that!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used WW salmon and potato for 4yrs and girls done very well on it and I would use it again.

Ive just changed them to vitalin sensitive lamb and rice and very pleased so far with the change over and Ingredient's 

www.vitalinpetfoods.co.uk


----------

